# What should I study?



## brooksh (Jun 22, 2009)

Any suggestions of what I should study for the NREMT EMT-B?

Drugs, anatomy, Obstetrics?


----------



## daedalus (Jun 22, 2009)

I studied for two days, and I used nothing from which I studied on the test. In my opinion, at this point, you either know it or you don't. The test is much stranger than you think and memorizing factoids really does not help. Knowing how to pick out a more correct answer out of a lot of correct answers and procedural questions are more or less what is on the test. I am sure you will do fine if you made an honest effort to learn in class.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 22, 2009)

brooksh said:


> Any suggestions of what I should study for the NREMT EMT-B?
> 
> Drugs, anatomy, Obstetrics?



Everything covered in your EMT class and the contents of the DOT recommended curiculum.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 22, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Everything covered in your EMT class and the contents of the DOT recommended curiculum.



calculus, Newtonian Physics, womyn's studies.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2009)

Whatever you sucked at in EMT class, do that.

For me, and many others, it was OB/GYN, even though it wasnt a huge component of my test.


----------



## guardian528 (Jun 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Knowing how to pick out a more correct answer out of a lot of correct answers and procedural questions



+1000

study how to take a weird test


----------



## Mzcr (Jul 5, 2009)

In most of the questions I had, I was given a set of symptoms and had to decide the next step in treatment. 

Know the s/s of shock, hypoglycemia, imminent birth, sepsis, respiratory distress, MI, TIA, allergic reactions, pneumothorax, etc.

I re-read most of the book, taking notes, did practice tests obsessively and was scoring ~90-95% on them, but occasionally 80%..when that would happen, I'd review the subject, again.


----------

